# Storage reuse container's



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I have 6 boxes each of quart and gal. ziploc baggies to use when i open a large container of something. I thought this would save room on other thing's. Your all's thought's and advise on this, need space saving ideas. This would be in a shelter, not an extensive amount of room to spare. :dunno:


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

kyfarmer,
I think that's a good idea. Plus, if you do an internet search on ways to reuse "coffee cans" and buckets, it's a good way to get ideas on several ways to reuse the original containers. In our bob's and storage, we often pack items in ziplocs (sometimes even the really big tote ziplocs) just to help weatherproof them, with the idea of reusing them when needed. You can also get some cool ideas for a storage in a small shelter by combing through space saving home interior type articles, lots of crafty, space-saving ideas for storage capable furniture, and other diy type projects there that will help you.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

LOL! everyone thinks i,am nut's because i want them to save their coffee can's for me. 5gal. bucket's i thought of as bottoms for cot's or table i,am open to any ideas. Still looking around and there are some good ideas out there.


----------



## TreeMUPKennel (Jan 29, 2010)

Dont forget the flexible milk crate. Been stocking up on them to use. Can stack them easily and put (4) 1 gallon containers in it. easy way to store food away. And the small 1 gallon size containers are great for food to use and rotate out. :2thumb:


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*bucket wall and 101 uses for a 5 gallon bucket*

Recycled 5 Gallon Bucket Wall 
this link looks interesting.

Below is a list of 101 uses for a five gallon bucket.  Already exited the web after I cut & pasted this, have no idea where I found it :gaah:

Use #1 Add wheels for a modern-art baby stroller
Use #2 Artist Painting tool - when filled with paint and holes poked in the bottom 
Use #3 Basketball hoop on the wall
Use #4 Big Paper weight 
Use #5 Big purse or wallet
Use #6 Bird bath
Use #7 Briefcase
Use #8 Candy holder for trick-or-treaters
Use #9 Catches big spiders and snakes
Use #10 Cement mixer
Use #11 Cereal bowl for those really big time late night snacks 
Use #12 Christmas tree holder (if filled with soil and covered in wrapping paper) 
Use #13 Conversation starter (leave it in your living room or carry it with you everywhere you go people will look at you strange and soon some one will ask why you are carring it) 
Use #14 Costume & Dress Up (may require cutting tools)
Use #15 Cut 5" slot in lid on a given number of buckets, pass out at a club or user group meeting and announce a contest. Winner is the first person to fill up the bucket in the shortest amount of time with those unsolicited "free trial" AOL CD's. Contest rule #1: Eligible CD's must be addressed to the contestant, immediate family member, or residence address. 
Use #16 Cut a slit in the bottom and secure the handle with the 2 ends extending out from the bucket, secure medical tubing between the handle ends with a leather patch in the middle - bucket slingshot! 
Use #17 Dirty clothes hamper 
Use #18 Drip catcher for a leaky roof
Use #19 Emergency trash can
Use #20 Extremely expensive & highly technical post surgery vetinary safety device (Cut a hole in the base and secure over pooches head to stop him licking his wounds...) 
Use #21 Fill with old newspapers like you were planning to recycle them 
Use #22 Fill with sand for outdoor ashtray
Use #23 Football helmet (needs several rubber bands)
Use #24 For bailing out a boat 
Use #25 For making really big sandcastles 
Use #26 For the old "Rabbit in the Hat/Bucket" magic trick
Use #27 Give the bucket to someone else as a gift.
Use #28 Grocery bag
Use #29 Hold water
Use #30 Holds all the chocolate Easter eggs on an easter egg hunt
Use #31 Holds Dog Droppings when you walk the dog. 
Use #32 Holds dog food
Use #33 Holds extension cords
Use #34 Holds loose change
Use #35 Holds more buckets (One of them has to go on the bottom) 
Use #36 Holds paint
Use #37 Horse feeder
Use #38 Ice bucket
Use #39 Ice cooler / chest
Use #40 Impromptu camping shower. Poke holes in it, hang it up and fill with water from another bucket.
Use #41 Impromptu charity collections 
Use #42 Junk bin
Use #43 Lego storage unit - so you don't have to step on the little peices while running through the house 
Use #44 Lid can be used as a base for a sundial
Use #45 Lid can be used as a cracker dish
Use #46 Lid can be used as a dinner tray
Use #47 Lid can be used as a fruit platter
Use #48 Lid can be used as a large coaster
Use #49 Lid can be used as a snow sled.
Use #50 Lid can catch oil drips from a car.
Use #51 Lid can cover holes.
Use #52 Lid makes great circle template for arts & crafts
Use #53 Lid works as a paint tray
Use #54 Lid works great as a frisbee.
Use #55 Lid works great to close buckets.
Use #56 Make sourdough (Needs lid) 
Use #57 Makes you invisible if you put it over your head (if you can't see them, they can't see you, right?) 
Use #58 Mop bucket 
Use #59 Parts container for a child who loves to take apart electrical items 
Use #60 Personal flotation device
Use #61 Pet carrier
Use #62 Poke a hold in the bottom and it's a pot for a plant or tree
Use #63 Poke holes in bottom for an outdoor shower
Use #64 Poke holes in the side for a big watering can
Use #65 Potato container 
Use #66 Pretend to get foot stuck in one and pace nervously all day in hospital emergency waiting room, making a step-THUMP-step-THUMP sound 
Use #67 Prop for improv group 
Use #68 Punch bowl
Use #69 Put 11" speakers inside and hang upside down outside for weatherproof speakers.
Use #70 Fill with 4 or 5 inches of water and whirl the bucket around and marvel at how centrifugal force keeps water from spilling
Use #71 Put in your yard as modern art sculpture.
Use #72 Put pillow inside for cat to sleep on 
Use #73 Put the bucket on a remote control car and guide it down the sidewalk
Use #74 Put the bucket on the wall for wall art.
Use #75 Rain catcher / gauge
Use #76 Recycle bin 
Use #77 Self Defense
Use #78 Snowball arsenal 
Use #79 Snowman creation tool / snow mold
Use #80 Stand for fan
Use #81 Step stool
Use #82 Storage for cleaning supplies in the trunk of a vehicle 
Use #83 Stores garden hoses
Use #84 Stretch a skin over the top for a drumhead 
Use #85 Stretch one or more strings across the opening for a bucket harp 
Use #86 Sturdy shipping container.
Use #87 Sugar container w/lid 
Use #88 Suitcase 
Use #89 Tadpole pond
Use #90 Tear up a whole bunch of bits of paper and pretend to throw water on the audience 
Use #91 Temporary goldfish bowl 
Use #92 Throwing water on fires
Use #93 Time capsule
Use #94 To hold fish/crabs, etc, when you go fishing. 
Use #95 To hold fishing bait
Use #96 To wash the car 
Use #97 TV stand (or CRT monitor) 
Use #98 Use it to haul dirt
Use #99 Used oil storage 
Use #100 Wash clothes
Use #101 Water fights
EXTRA BONUS! Use #102 Wood hauler


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

#101 is the only reason I need.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I like it we need a national 5 gal bucket day, better than some of those stupid federal free day,s they get. Hey! here,s a idea we need one million folk,s to fill 5 gal bucket,s with the same stuff that,s been coming outa washington for the last while and dump it in front of or on congress. Man what a stinky mess. That would be a whole lota BS.


----------

